# High Speed Rail Still Plugging Along



## Big Iron (Jan 28, 2011)

The latest news, accomplishments and talking points from Virginians for High Speed Rail. At least they are still trying. Intresting that Amtrak is never mentioned in the document.

http://www.vhsr.com/system/files/HSR%20Fact%20Sheet.pdf


----------



## Paul Dow (Jan 29, 2011)

Also in Connecticut on the Shuttle run

Hartford Courant Article

I'm still trying to understand how they could make "High Speed Rail" on a 62 mile line with 8 stops. Put back the parallel line and add ticketing machines at all stops, but that should be all that's needed. They want Shoreline East style service on that line. I would think some interurban cars would be the best. Updated Budd Diesel Rail Cars would probably make sense there.

They also mention connecting to Boston. No one is going to use that route to Boston since the only Springfield to Boston run now (LSL) is scheduled to take 2:15 westbound and 3:17 eastbound. Is there a timezone change there, or are there headwinds gong east? They really pad that schedule to go the 20 miles from Framingham to South Station in 1:28, but only 0:28 in the other direction.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 29, 2011)

Paul Dow said:


> Also in Connecticut on the Shuttle run
> 
> Hartford Courant Article
> 
> ...


The Lake Shore Limited does have an hour of recovery time, since it's coming in from Chicago and can be delayed at numerous points along the journey.

Nonetheless, nobody is talking about a high-speed rail service connecting the Springfield shuttle and the Lake Shore Limited. While the article doesn't explicitly say so, they are referring to a future network which will, in part, involve a reroute of the NEC along a new alignment avoiding all of the curves of the shore line, and link Hartford directly with Boston.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 29, 2011)

My understanding is that when SLE gets M8s, the P40s and Mafersa-Budd coaches will be put into service on a commuter line using the old NHV-SPG ROW. I don't know if it will go all the way to SPG.


----------

